# Goofy Schwinn builds and parts in ads or old photos or real life



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 25, 2022)

Well I think it's only fitting that there be a thread about this topic. Post your observations.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 25, 2022)

Heres one to ponder over. Double diamond Schwinn mead ranger (1935 frame) with hanging gilled tank and a pan cake horn... So it has two horns?


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 25, 2022)

Probably 37-38, remember rangers used lots of left over parts! So has to at least be a37


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 25, 2022)

Notice horn button right next to the horn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Postwar canti with prewar type smoothie tank?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2022)

For years I had the idea that any 1958 Jag or Corvette to show up with the new 1959 issue Mayweg dual stage carrier was changed out by some previous owner. That was until I saw a few 1958 comic ads that had the new "59" Mayweg on the 58 Jag. This is one example of new parts being introduced in the previous year before they became standard issue. This change was obviously made in the 4th quarter.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Postwar Schwinn with top bar prewar paint scheme??


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Hanging bolt on type tank with a silveray? Wahh??


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

No dual lights? Fender bomb replaces silveray on a motorbike?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Post war Schwinn dx Goodrich with a deluxe guard? Non slip tooth sweetheart chainring and Torrington pedals with vent on end caps?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Schwinn Motorbike with speedo crossbar and drop stand?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Schwinn aerocycle rear fender has a flared end?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Older custom job... Ahead of his time


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 26, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Post war Schwinn dx Goodrich with a deluxe guard? Non slip tooth sweetheart chainring and Torrington pedals with vent on end caps?
> 
> View attachment 1740081
> 
> ...



I purchased a completely original unrestored/un altered postwar BA-107
post war straight bar autocycle at Trexler Town in the 90's.  It had that 
1/2" pitch sweetheart...have only seen one other since.  Rare but Real.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Schwinn Motorbike with clover chainring


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Schwinn motorbike with holy chainguard


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Schwinn embossed canti tank with chrome wing guard?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Super deluxe 1941 with no double adjustable?


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 26, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Schwinn Motorbike with clover chainring
> 
> View attachment 1740118



That's a reality!   The clover on those is unusual too....not flanged but "saw blade" 
(a side same as b side)....  And accompanies the Rear early Drum brake (dural 37-39)


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Ivory wheels on a b6?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Chromed rack legs on a prewar autocycle


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Schwinn Schwinn motorbike with no hanging tank?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

An aerocycle with chrome rack chrome legs and a rear flares fender??


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Ivory wheels on a b6?
> 
> View attachment 1740207



Looks like he picked up some new chrome rims!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

Mead Ranger circa 1940/41 with hanging tank, fender light, and handlebar horn button


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)

White wing guard?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 27, 2022)

Postwar plans available? Strange transition and.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 27, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Postwar plans available? Strange transition and.
> 
> View attachment 1740450
> 
> View attachment 1740451



And the surprise is a hanging tank for postwar? That chain ring looks like a 46 tooth. Did you count the teeth?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 27, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Mead Ranger circa 1940/41 with hanging tank, fender light, and handlebar horn button
> 
> View attachment 1740236
> 
> View attachment 1740237



Yeah ! Iv got one Ranger kinda did their own thing. Iv seen good original schwinn s run down the same road.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 27, 2022)

Circa 1942 due to painted braces...no chrome on guard...same color as frame?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 5, 2022)

1948 Baseline Schwinn bikes with no chainguards, troxel seats and paint jobs I've never seen


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 5, 2022)

Schwinn straight down tube c model offered in 1941??


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Post war Schwinn dx Goodrich with a deluxe guard? Non slip tooth sweetheart chainring and Torrington pedals with vent on end caps?
> 
> View attachment 1740081
> 
> ...



Aren't those Persons pedals? I seem to remember seeing some with that hole in the end cap.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 5, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Aren't those Persons pedals? I seem to remember seeing some with that hole in the end cap.



Good call. I have some on a ladies Schwinn ballooner...may check it out and see


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 7, 2022)

Love this thread!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 7, 2022)

No dogleg crank on the aerocycle. Was informed in real life this could not happen.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 7, 2022)

Looks like doing a build using the Schwinn ads is out! Lmao🤣


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 7, 2022)

4 hole clover on a boys super deluxe? Wonder how many teeth this is suppose to have....
And again chromed rack legs on the 6 hole rack.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 8, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> 4 hole clover on a boys super deluxe? Wonder how many teeth this is suppose to have....
> And again chromed rack legs on the 6 hole rack.
> 
> View attachment 1746813


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 8, 2022)

Non phantom seat


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 8, 2022)

Non phantom seat


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 8, 2022)

And one more


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 8, 2022)

Late prewar ranger with handlebar button?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 8, 2022)

2 tone chainguard on a hornet?
With light paint rocket ray?
No 2 tone fender set?


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 8, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> No dogleg crank on the aerocycle. Was informed in real life this could not happen.
> 
> View attachment 1746786



I think you should have been a detective Jose !


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 8, 2022)

Ha...just love doing research. Trying to keep the ol brain in my noggin youthful


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Schwinn straight down tube c model offered in 1941??
> 
> View attachment 1746077
> 
> View attachment 1746078




This is the Z model, Spitfire. Lost leader model!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2022)

Here it is @Porkchop & Applesauce and @Drosentreter. Two or three year model I believe.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Non phantom seat
> 
> View attachment 1747346




1949 ad right? And the other images were most likely at the beginning before the "Phantom" seat showed up. Same seat deal on the new Middleweights


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Here it is @Porkchop & Applesauce and @Drosentreter. Two or three year model I believe.
> 
> View attachment 1747681
> 
> ...



I thought you were joking about a Z model spitfire! Wow!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I thought you were joking about a Z model spitfire! Wow!



I gathered that from your laughing smiley. That's why I posted this schit.  🤣


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I gathered that from your laughing smiley. That's why I posted this schit.  🤣



You should seriously write a book! Want my copy signed too! Lmao


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 9, 2022)

Mead Ranger with drop stand and chrome rack legs.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 9, 2022)

Thought there were only 3 wear buttons on each side. This seat has extra in the back? Any real life examples with the extra buttons in the back of the seat?


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Dec 9, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> 2 tone chainguard on a hornet?
> With light paint rocket ray?
> No 2 tone fender set?
> 
> View attachment 1747414






My 49” deluxe hornet has the two tone chainguard but neither of the other two anomalies


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 9, 2022)

Cruiserdude94 said:


> View attachment 1748272
> My 49” deluxe hornet has the two tone chainguard but neither of the other two anomalies



This is the version I'm use to seeing


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> This is the version I'm use to seeing
> 
> View attachment 1748277



Looks like the early Hornet and catalog perfect other than the chain ring and white walls. Schwinn changed little things from year to year and sometimes in the middle of the production year. I was under the impression that the reflective tank decals were a 1953 only detail. The Hornets went thru many changes during its production and there were no Deluxe Hornets until the 1955 model year, they were just Hornets. For 1955 Schwinn offered two Hornet models and one was the Deluxe and that model had the Phantom chain ring and special two-tone paint schemes. Also, identifying the correct build year helps when someone is wondering what parts are actually correct on their bike.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 9, 2022)

Cruiserdude94 said:


> View attachment 1748272
> My 49” deluxe hornet has the two tone chainguard but neither of the other two anomalies



Looks like a bfg logo on the gaurd


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Dec 10, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Looks like a bfg logo on the gaurd



It is a BFG schwinn, has the headbadge to match. I call it a deluxe hornet due to having the springer fork. Plus it’s easier to understand than saying it’s similar to the catalog model “DB97XE.” But due to the two tone guard, springer and small differences that don’t exactly match the catalog images. I’m not sure what else to call it because all hornets I’ve ever known were non-springer bikes until the mid 50’s. Of course I’m not an expert either..

serial number for reference - F025090


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 10, 2022)

Say what now?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2022)

Cruiserdude94 said:


> It is a BFG schwinn, has the headbadge to match. I call it a deluxe hornet due to having the springer fork. Plus it’s easier to understand than saying it’s similar to the catalog model “DB97XE.” But due to the two tone guard, springer and small differences that don’t exactly match the catalog images. I’m not sure what else to call it because all hornets I’ve ever known were non-springer bikes until the mid 50’s. Of course I’m not an expert either..
> 
> serial number for reference - F025090




Many of the models had the option for the springer fork, and for that D-19 it was $3.80 extra. Another $2.40 for the locking mechanism. The front expander brake was also an option for those when ordering.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Dec 10, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Many of the models had the option for the springer fork, and for that D-19 it was $3.80 extra. Another $2.40 for the locking mechanism. The front expander brake was also an option for those when ordering.



Dang I’ll take that upgrade for that price!🤣


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 10, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Say what now?View attachment 1748719



Where is this place at?!? I definitely want the option to blow all of my food stamps on Schwinns AND half naked ladies.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 10, 2022)

Interesting early postwar tanked dx. No truss rods no light no 9 hole rack


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 11, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> 1948 Baseline Schwinn bikes with no chainguards, troxel seats and paint jobs I've never seen
> 
> View attachment 1746035



I did’have the bike but I did have the football helmet and shoulder pads.. felt like they were made of layers of molded cardboard.  To go with them I had a pair of football pants that had the same type of thigh pads and kidney pads.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 11, 2022)

A fellow caber shared this with me. He brought to my attention all the head tube details namely the pin striping like this in LaSalle models also painted headcups.  And the missing ever famous double adjustable neck. For 1939 in a catalog. Also he mentioned the non painted rack legs on board this one.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 11, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> A fellow caber shared this with me. He brought to my attention all the head tube details namely the pin striping like this in LaSalle models also painted headcups.  And the missing ever famous double adjustable neck. For 1939 in a catalog. Also he mentioned the non painted rack legs on board this one.
> 
> View attachment 1749544



Man, that first picture makes me want to attach some Looney Tunes sound effects.
_BEYOOUP!_
That springer is really bugging out! Ha


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 11, 2022)

The artist didn't consider the fork yolk and over bent the top of the fork as a result. I wonder if I can make a Tshirt of that...for laughs
And my little doodle looks like E.T. is about to phone home....haha


----------



## sarmisluters (Dec 11, 2022)

If you look closely, the dual lights are touching each other, the end of the tank has a open gap with the frame, the speedometer cable is wildly bent, the razor stem bolt detail was a 3 martini lunch result.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 11, 2022)

No rear dart on the rear fender for 1939?


----------



## BatWaves (Dec 15, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Mead Ranger with drop stand and chrome rack legs.
> 
> View attachment 1747695
> 
> View attachment 1747696



Front fender looks to be an early fender with 37+ fender braces and front fork. But we all know how loose year specific parts are with Meads. One could say, rules don’t really apply..Lol


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 17, 2022)

Upon close inspection. The fork legs seem to be short and make the yolk and spring not line up properly on this postwar ad.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 21, 2022)

The fender light arrow ....gone


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 21, 2022)

1950 panther with ribbed grips. And a tail light?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 21, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> 1950 panther with ribbed grips. And a tail light?
> 
> View attachment 1755858
> 
> ...




The Panther never had the Phantom-B6 rear carrier. 🤨


----------



## mrg (Dec 22, 2022)

Check out the light weight neck and the article says duel caliper brakes but pic has the rear drum.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 22, 2022)

The famous Schwinn postwar autocycle with a 9 hole carrier??


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 22, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> The famous Schwinn postwar autocycle with a 9 hole carrier?? View attachment 1755917
> 
> View attachment 1755923



What year is this one?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 22, 2022)

Owner notes it was 1946


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 22, 2022)

Super deluxe almost? No crossbar....no bomb


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 22, 2022)

Early postwar ad. I have  an original 1946 ladies b6 bike with this type of stem. Pretty uncommon in my experience to see this on board on original untouched bikes.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 22, 2022)

Saw this badge recently. Cooool as hell. Love love love


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 23, 2022)

1959 Schwinn phantom with a leather saddle....not vinyl?? Huh


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 25, 2022)

Another one with a skip tooth clover chainring for 1940/1941


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 25, 2022)

No Schwinn razor neck on this 1941/2 autocycle


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 25, 2022)

Arnold schwinn patent 1954 - rack light
Not the common one....
Neat safety device...did they ever make it for everyday use?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 27, 2022)

Now this is a high loop


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 27, 2022)

Model c with wheel discs?? Pat pend.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 27, 2022)

Slider saddle on a Schwinn with seat mounting hardware upside down? Is that even possible?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 27, 2022)

Strange seat and the bars?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 27, 2022)

Motorbike 1936 base model with no chainguard?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 30, 2022)

Schwinn prewar ladies with strange fender lamp.
Back of photo says it was 1939


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 31, 2022)

I wonder if it's this light....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 1, 2023)

Saw this today and could not pass up the opportunity. The adults have bikes with no front fenders? Can't think of a reason why they're not there.
.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2023)

Maybe the artist got lazy or ran out of time? How can a woman in a long tight skirt that goes past her knees ride a bike?  🙃


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 1, 2023)

Peewees bicycle with no Springer front end? I know there were variations but this must not be one...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 1, 2023)

Prewar Schwinn deluxe bike with ivory wheels?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 2, 2023)

Did the ivory paint scheme exist?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 5, 2023)

1941 catalog. No horn button? Maybe a switch tank...but no dual lights.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Friday at 7:51 AM)

Chestnut hollow find
Finest original autocycle...oh wait
No speedo. No double adjustable. No dual lights no deluxe saddle. 
Still it's one cool 😎 ride.


----------

